# New sounds still coming!



## Diana Anderson (3 mo ago)

So this was a new sound... I’m guessing it was due to the low temp. It was topping up its charge. The sound that you can hear seems to be coming from the back, and was going up in pitch and then down in steps. Would that be the heat pump? Does it sound normal?
Video 1
Video 2 








TIA


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

I think that's just the maid vacuuming. lol
The only thing in that corner is the sub speaker and amplifier. So that sound is very strange for that area. Did you have anything else on asside from the heat?


----------



## Diana Anderson (3 mo ago)

No. Would it be the heat pump?


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

Heatpump is in the front as far as I know and you did have the heat "ON" according to your APP.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

Diana Anderson said:


> So this was a new sound... I’m guessing it was due to the low temp. It was topping up its charge. The sound that you can hear seems to be coming from the back, and was going up in pitch and then down in steps. Would that be the heat pump? Does it sound normal?
> Video 1
> Video 2
> View attachment 46184
> ...


The cars make this sound when warming up the motor in order to warm up the battery pack. They warm up the rear motor by sending power to it and not letting it turn (basically just generating heat). Then that heat is transferred to the coolant from the motor oil through a heat exchanger. The sound is probably the oil pump, but it seems pretty loud in your video. Mine makes a similar sound, but the volume is low in person.


----------



## Diana Anderson (3 mo ago)

android04 said:


> The cars make this sound when warming up the motor in order to warm up the battery pack. They warm up the rear motor by sending power to it and not letting it turn (basically just generating heat). Then that heat is transferred to the coolant from the motor oil through a heat exchanger. The sound is probably the oil pump, but it seems pretty loud in your video. Mine makes a similar sound, but the volume is low in person.


That would make sense. It may sound loud as I’m in a small garage late at night so very quiet. Was pretty loud though.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

That sound is the oil pump for the rear motor (you can hear it run sometimes during software updates). 

The rear motor generates heat for the battery by synching phases so the motor gets power but not rotation, which causes heat to build up quickly (it basically turns the motor windings into a giant resistor). The oil is what exchanges that heat to the coolant, where it then makes its way to the battery. That's why the pump has to run.


----------



## Diana Anderson (3 mo ago)

JasonF said:


> That sound is the oil pump for the rear motor (you can hear it run sometimes during software updates).
> 
> The rear motor generates heat for the battery by synching phases so the motor gets power but not rotation, which causes heat to build up quickly (it basically turns the motor windings into a giant resistor). The oil is what exchanges that heat to the coolant, where it then makes its way to the battery. That's why the pump has to run.


Thank you. Is it normal to be that loud? Again, it was in a small enclosed quiet garage.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Diana Anderson said:


> Thank you. Is it normal to be that loud? Again, it was in a small enclosed quiet garage.


It gets much louder than that during software updates.


----------

